

Awesome Imperial Desktop - ecaroth

Found this wallpaper today, totally rad:
http://super7store.com/new-arrivals/wallpaper.html<p>Wanted it as a backround for my desktop, but couldn't find it on the artist's site or anywhere so I made one w/ their pic. Looks sweet tiled on a 30" monitor:
http://i.imgur.com/9zTEV.png
======
Aviwein77
This is pretty fantastic, though it would only be made better if you bought
the wallpaper and put it up in the room with your computer in it.

